
Show HN: Fiber switch in inline assembly for amd64 with just 3 words of state - avdicius
https://github.com/ademakov/MainMemory/blob/cstack-switch-revamp/src/base/arch/x86-64/cstack.h
======
kayamon
A correct context switch needs to handle the XMM registers too, as well as the
stack base (on Windows).

